
KLEAK: Practical Kernel Memory Disclosure Detection [pdf] - rvp-x
https://netbsd.org/gallery/presentations/maxv/kleak.pdf
======
clort
At first I think 'Oh another cunning way to analyse bugs' then I consider,
that there does seem to be a lot of ways to do this and I wonder if it has
always been the case or if people have finally become interested after reading
about bugs like Heartbleed etc which caused so much angst in the open source
community

In any case, I do want a more secure computer so great work guys keep it up!

